# TiVo Desktop 1.9.4 for Mac is out



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Just spotted the link on MacUpdate, and the download is live on tivo.com as well.

Despite release notes that indicate that this is a "performance and stability" release only, there are some curious new items that get installed:

/Library/Application Support/TiVo/BindTiVoFileToQTPlayer 
/Library/Frameworks/mcac3dec.framework
/Library/Frameworks/mcmpegin.framework
/Library/Frameworks/mcmpgdec.framework
/Library/QuickTime/TiVo File Support.component
/Library/StartupItems/TiVoDesktop/TiVoHDPhotoServer

And the output of "strings /Library/Application\ Support/TiVoDesktop/TiVoDesktop" shows some interesting new strings:

StartHDPhotoServerAtBoot
VideoLibraryName
VideoDirectory

I don't have time to poke at this more until tonight, but I couldn't resist peeking a little...


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

I wonder if TTCB for .tivo files is now fixed?


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Curiously, I look again now, and the link from MacUpdate is broken and the link on tivo.com has reverted to 1.9.3_008. I'm guessing that something they included probably wasn't supposed to roll out just yet (probably those 3 mc-prefixed frameworks, which are almost certainly codecs licensed from MainConcept.)


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

The QuckTime component segfaults in the code that creates the "magic cookie" for the file. Certainly not ready for prime-time. There's a movie import component, and video and audio codecs as part of the .component bundle.

TTCB is working for me again. 

Simply setting the StartHDPhotoServerAtBoot preference doesn't appear to do anything. Some quick looking makes me think there are some .jar files that aren't present. I'll have to dig more.


----------



## Lannister80 (Oct 6, 2005)

I spoke to a TiVo level 2 tech support guy, who confirmed that there was a problem with the software and that it should be back up for download within "1 to 2 weeks". 

Heh, oops!


----------



## russkle (Sep 25, 2003)

Um, uh... so, um... (shuffles feet)... anyone still have the download that might want to share with a daring soul? It's for a friend...


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

I'm guessing (as I did earlier) that pieces that weren't actually working yet but which they'd owe license payments on slipped into the release. None of the pieces that were removed actually worked in the 1.9.4 build posted earlier, so it's a little hard to argue that anything was taken away. 

Curiously, there are still strings references to the HD photo server. 

I've had a quick peek at the package (I'm on vacation and nowhere near my TiVos) but won't have a chance to really look at things "live" until the weekend.


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll be very curious to see what other people think of this.

I downloaded the original 1.9.4 from VersionTracker when it came out and it did something that prevented me from shutting down my computer (PowerBook G4 running 10.4.11). I had to delete all of the TiVo preference and log files and then re-download 1.9.3 and re-install in order to get it to work again and allow my computer to shut down.

I'm definitely more nervous than usual about installing this update, especially if it doesn't really add more functions.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

TTGB doesn't appear to be working for me in the new version <shrug>


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

minckster said:


> mrmike, do you mean TTCB for .tivo files or for .mpeg files? I've transferred .mpeg files today to my S3 with 1.9.4 (055). (I'm not exactly sure if one would even call both things TTCB.)


.tivo files. I've been unable to "decode" them into mpeg files.


----------



## sobenski (Sep 19, 2006)

Can anyone else confirm minckster's post that TTGB is now finally working for .tivo files? I'm afraid to upgrade lest any functionality be taken away, but if they've finally fixed that little "bug" I would take the plunge. Thanks in advance to the early adopters


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I appear to have lost my "hole" in the firewall when I upgraded versions. I need to re-remember what I had to do to punch it last time. When I disable it, TTGB for .TiVo files works fine. False alarm.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

I think I was able to transfer Mpeg4 files to my Tivo. Has this been officially announced?


----------



## sobenski (Sep 19, 2006)

kas25 said:


> I think I was able to transfer Mpeg4 files to my Tivo. Has this been officially announced?


Thanks all for the great info.

Maybe we can we make a list of file formats that now appear to be supported for transfering back to the Tivo from Mac?

mpeg2 - yes
.tivo - yes
mpeg4 - ??
h.264 - anyone? (I'm wondering if it might be supported now with 9.4 on my Series 3...)

I'll also try these out tonight when I get home from work ...


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

minckster said:


> I could not get an mpeg-4 or H.264 file to transfer to my S3. Here are their specs:
> 
> * mpeg-4 video, AAC audio, 624 x 352, 41min39sec, 1.38 Mbps, 23.98 fps
> * H.264 video, AAC audio, 631 x 480, 1hr19min19sec, 2.59 Mbps, 29.97 fps
> ...


I have to apologize for my earlier statement. I have an Imac and an HP in the safe office and the mpeg4 transfer came from the HP.


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, I guess that confirms that it's not worth it to install 1.9.4 if you are running Mac OS 10.4.11. I'll just stick with 1.9.3.

Thanks for the update.

-Derek


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

derekcbart said:


> Well, I guess that confirms that it's not worth it to install 1.9.4 if you are running Mac OS 10.4.11. I'll just stick with 1.9.3.


It also fixes the unsupported TTCB stuff, if you use that, which might be a reason to update.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

I am running 1.9.4 with 10.4.11 on a Dual 2Ghz PowerPC G5 with no shutdown issues.


----------



## Ross Hummel (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe this needs to go in another thread but I just finished reading this discussion and would love to know how you enable to TiVo desktop to share video. When I open TiVo desktop (version 1.9.4) I only see 'music' and 'photos' headings - do I need to do something to enable the video tab? And then, once that tab is enabled, where do I put the properly coded movie files (on my Mac hardrive) so that my TiVo will see them? I understand that I need to get them in the correct format first through Toast.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ross Hummel (Aug 1, 2008)

Minckster - found the video tab but when I go to my TiVo I only see the iTunes and iPhoto still (and those are working fine). Is there something I need to do to 'reboot' or get the TiVo to recognize my new setting?

Thanks!


----------



## stannenb (Nov 28, 2006)

Having installed 1.9.4 and new version of lame, I've noticed a few things:

- SoundConverter now includes the -x flag to swap bytes when it invokes lame

- lame 3.98, at least as I compiled it for a Core 2 Duo system, doesn't work if you include -x. I had to use the reverse of Dennis's technique to drop the -x out of the command line flags.

- Saul


----------



## rwross (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi...

I'm running 10.5.4 and while my TiVos "see" my Mac and display an entry for both photo and music, it takes forever for the playlists and/or photo folders to show up. Basically, it's too slow to be usable.

I had this problem way back in February and it just seemed to go away for six months then came back. I tried upgrading from 1.9.3 to 1.9.4, but that didn't help.

I noticed some folks mentioning firewall settings, but I think that with Leopard everything is left open by default.

I've tried trashing my plists as well...no joy

Any help would be most welcome.


----------



## rwross (Jan 3, 2005)

*sigh*

Helllloooo....Helllloooo....Helllloooo

Is there anybody out there? Is there anyone home?

Ah yes...using lyrics to beg for assistance from the Mac community.

I've tried talking with TiVo and they have been uncharacteristically unhelpful.

Anyone here that can help?


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

welldressedmatt said:


> I'm having the same issues with Tivo Desktop 1.9.4 (055) and Mac OS 10.4.11 Tiger freezing on shutdown. Mac will not shutdown or restart properly with Tivo Desktop running. This has been going on for weeks and I just narrowed it down to Tivo after systematically removing items from my startupitems folder one by one. With Tivo Desktop not in my startupitems folder, my Mac does not freeze on shutdown, but after I put it back in the startup queue, and my Mac freezes again when I try to shutdown. Any suggestions short of uninstalling? If not, is it worth it to revert to 1.9.3, or should I just turn off Tivo Desktop before shutting down?
> 
> [email protected]


My computer will not shut down properly either with 1.9.4. I recently reinstalled my system, and upon installing TiVo Desktop this problem started. (finding this thread confirms my suspicion) I never had a problem with 1.9.3 and would love to downgrade, but I no longer have the installer and I haven't been able to find a working link for it anywhere. Does anyone know where I can get it? Having to manually start/stop the server is getting annoying.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

moot said:


> My computer will not shut down properly either with 1.9.4. I recently reinstalled my system, and upon installing TiVo Desktop this problem started. (finding this thread confirms my suspicion) I never had a problem with 1.9.3 and would love to downgrade, but I no longer have the installer and I haven't been able to find a working link for it anywhere. Does anyone know where I can get it? Having to manually start/stop the server is getting annoying.


I had this problem after installing 1.9.4 until I disabled Tivo desktop in my Admin account. Now I just run it in my user account, and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## redbeard25 (Jan 15, 2002)

BRAVO! Thanks, Tivo!


----------



## gerickson (Nov 14, 2006)

I can confirm that TiVo Desktop 1.9.4 (055) for Mac OS X 10.4.11 on two Intel machines (one Core2 Duo iMac and the other a 4x MacPro) breaks shutdown/restart on both.

If I remove TiVo Desktop, the machines restart and shutdown with no issues.


----------



## listro (Feb 1, 2009)

Tivo Desktop 1.9.4 (055) does not work on a Powermac Dual 1Ghz machine running OS 10.4.11 either. It would be nice to get access to 1.9.3 to try.
-Lo


----------



## raebyddet (Oct 21, 2003)

I upgraded a few things on my Powerbook G4 this evening, one of them being TivoDesktop from 1.93 to 1.94, and I got the no shutdown or reboot hang issue. I removed 1.94 and no more issue. The problem that I have now, is 1.93 no longer seems to exist anywhere for download, every place that lists it for download either points to the tivo site which now downloads 1.94 or the links are broken.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

raebyddet said:


> I upgraded a few things on my Powerbook G4 this evening, one of them being TivoDesktop from 1.93 to 1.94, and I got the no shutdown or reboot hang issue. I removed 1.94 and no more issue. The problem that I have now, is 1.93 no longer seems to exist anywhere for download, every place that lists it for download either points to the tivo site which now downloads 1.94 or the links are broken.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Time Machine backup?


----------



## raebyddet (Oct 21, 2003)

Yoav said:


> Time Machine backup?


Sorry I'm running 10.4.11 so no Time Machine.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

For those of you having shutdown problems with 1.9.4, we've updated our online knowledge article titled "How to install or uninstall TiVo Desktop for Mac" to include instructions on how to downgrade to 1.9.3.


----------



## raebyddet (Oct 21, 2003)

TiVoJerry said:


> For those of you having shutdown problems with 1.9.4, we've updated our online knowledge article titled "How to install or uninstall TiVo Desktop for Mac" to include instructions on how to downgrade to 1.9.3.


Thank you!


----------

